# Culling



## JustJack (Apr 19, 2010)

Quick query, best way to cull a pinkie or two? One of my female mice dropped a litter a few days ago, of 12, and I need to use one or two for my little milk.

Don't really want to do it, cute little things and my first litter, but suppose it's better for my snakes and the mice would of had a good few days!

So best way to do it? Sharp flick to the back of the head/neck as I was advised?


----------



## varanus87 (Jan 30, 2012)

Bite there heads off ...:whistling2:


----------



## JustJack (Apr 19, 2010)

varanus87 said:


> Bite there heads off ...:whistling2:


I'll pass on that, you can do the honours if you wish :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## varanus87 (Jan 30, 2012)

*sends in the monitor*


----------



## snowgoose (May 5, 2009)

Quick flick on the head is more then enough for a little pinky ( If done right, pops an adult female mouse up to heaven )


----------



## JustJack (Apr 19, 2010)

snowgoose said:


> Quick flick on the head is more then enough for a little pinky ( If done right, pops an adult female mouse up to heaven )


Did it, was easy enough but felt horrible afterwards.


----------



## jb1962 (Sep 21, 2009)

Freeze em in a plastic container.


----------



## JustJack (Apr 19, 2010)

jb1962 said:


> Freeze em in a plastic container.


That's an inhumane method.


----------



## Crownan (Jan 6, 2007)

jb1962 said:


> Freeze em in a plastic container.


Not this.

Throw them at a tiled surface/floor. Instant.


----------



## JustJack (Apr 19, 2010)

Crownan said:


> Not this.
> 
> Throw them at a tiled surface/floor. Instant.


I got the knack of culling the pinkies.

Just don't think I can do any bigger yet!


----------



## BNorbi (Oct 2, 2013)

How to perform proper Cervical Dislocation | pre-killing feeder mice | GRAPHIC - YouTube

Here you go. Humane and easy.
Works on any sizes, from pinkie mice to big rats.


----------



## Crownan (Jan 6, 2007)

Trootle said:


> I got the knack of culling the pinkies.
> 
> Just don't think I can do any bigger yet!


I couldn't do it. My GF breeds them and does all the death part. :2thumb:


----------



## JustJack (Apr 19, 2010)

Crownan said:


> I couldn't do it. My GF breeds them and does all the death part. :2thumb:


I don't have any one that could do it for me  haha.


----------



## fuzzielady (May 19, 2008)

Crownan said:


> I couldn't do it. My GF breeds them and does all the death part. :2thumb:



:lol2:


----------



## mitsi (Feb 1, 2012)

Crownan said:


> Not this.
> 
> Throw them at a tiled surface/floor. Instant.


 
not this either, not humane either, could just badly injure not kill, mine all get a quick knock to back of head, then get frozen once im 100% they are dead, small ones or large ones all get done same way, as do my rabbits.


----------



## JustJack (Apr 19, 2010)

I think I will use the knock to the back of the head method personally.

But finding it difficult doing it on anything bugger than pinkies, just because I hate doing it. But got to try with a few small mice soon. Eek.


----------



## mitsi (Feb 1, 2012)

Trootle said:


> I think I will use the knock to the back of the head method personally.
> 
> But finding it difficult doing it on anything bugger than pinkies, just because I hate doing it. But got to try with a few small mice soon. Eek.


 
its not as bad as you think it will be, imo, my hubby cant do it either, but to me they are just food for my reps so I have no attachment to them, just a means to an end. I also do have the advantage though that when I was little, my parents bred rabbits to sell as meat to people and butchers, and I used to help with the skinning and gutting so doesn't really bother me culling them.


----------



## JustJack (Apr 19, 2010)

mitsi said:


> its not as bad as you think it will be, imo, my hubby cant do it either, but to me they are just food for my reps so I have no attachment to them, just a means to an end. I also do have the advantage though that when I was little, my parents bred rabbits to sell as meat to people and butchers, and I used to help with the skinning and gutting so doesn't really bother me culling them.


To me they are just as much pets as any other animal I own. They just have a use of being used as snake as well.

I don't mind to much, I breed my mice just as much for colours/variation as I do snake food. The dull colours, albinos and browns etc and males are food. Females, and colours are predominantly pets.

I will get used to the culling the more I do it I think!


----------



## jackiee (Jul 4, 2010)

co2 quick and painless.


----------

